# Guitar Case Help



## CrashTrashed (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, So I've done all the normal searches (i.e. Google, Ask, and such) but found only one half finished site. I was wondering if anyone on here could help me with plans/tips/tricks/ideas for making a guitar case. I'm pretty good with tools and have a whole workshop at my disposal. I'm also debating whether or not to do a shaped or rectangular case, shaped is preferred. :blink:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Shaped................ I'd probably build it like a Acustic Guitar....... Gluing up thin veneers around a form..........


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

What's it for??? Electric,acoustic or archtop???


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Look forward to seeing what you come up with. Necks and head stocks tend to take damage easiest during travel. Be sure your case offers plenty of support and stability for both.


----------



## CrashTrashed (Dec 2, 2007)

*Electric*



Corndog said:


> What's it for??? Electric,acoustic or archtop???


Its an electric guitar. Epiphone SG.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

O.K. I'd go with a square case. Is it set neck or bolt on??? A set neck has a 3 degree neck angle [or there abouts...:huh: ] you have to accommodate for that.


----------

